# First ABT’s



## 51Phantom (Apr 25, 2021)

Did my first ABT’. Goat cheese, cheddar cheese and some simple spices. Turned out great. Very happy with the results and will do again.


----------



## kilo charlie (Apr 25, 2021)

Looks great!


----------



## sandyut (Apr 25, 2021)

them look great!  why only six?  I usually make a couple dozen because they disappear so fast.

Goat cheese - yum!  I like that idea alot!  thanks for that addition.


----------



## 51Phantom (Apr 25, 2021)

sandyut said:


> them look great!  why only six?  I usually make a couple dozen because they disappear so fast.
> 
> Goat cheese - yum!  I like that idea alot!  thanks for that addition.


Only 6 as it was the first try. More for sure next time.  The goat cheese worked great, it doesnt melt much so its perfect in this application. And we love the taste of goat Cheese.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 25, 2021)

Great job on your fist ABT's for sure won't be your last.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Apr 25, 2021)

51Phantom said:


> Only 6 as it was the first try. More for sure next time.  The goat cheese worked great, it doesnt melt much so its perfect in this application. And we love the taste of goat Cheese.


NICE!  most recipes call for cream cheese, but I am not a fan of this in ABTs.  I like shredded Mexican blend mixed with chorizo.  But now im thinking some goat in the mix would be killer!


----------



## 51Phantom (Apr 25, 2021)

sandyut said:


> NICE!  most recipes call for cream cheese, but I am not a fan of this in ABTs.  I like shredded Mexican blend mixed with chorizo.  But now im thinking some goat in the mix would be killer!


I think you will like it a lot


----------

